# Infidelity Support Group



## May (May 5, 2012)

I would like to start a infidelity support group. This group can involve women and men that's had a cheating spouse or a cheating girlfriend or boyfriend...I would like to get together on a conference call once or twice a week to talk and just support what one might be going thru.. Let me know if you're interested..


----------



## soldiergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's a great idea,could do with it.


----------



## notyouraverage (Jun 6, 2012)

I would love to find a chat group on infidelity, where people are actually in chat 24/7.

I can understand the logistics of the subject would make it pretty hard to moderate, though.


----------

